# I Need Some Help



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Hey everyone, I'm in need of some help...and yes, I could use that kind of help as well .

I've been trying to learn some new styles of shooting and now I want to try full butterfly. I have a couple of frames picked out that I can't hurt....so now I need some help with bands.

I've tried a couple that I've found here in different threads....22mm x 11mm x 29cm using .03 latex, and it's way too hard of a pull for me to start with. I've even gone to 20mm x 15mm x 30cm, and it's still a little too stout....I have some shoulder problems, so I need to start slow and work up in strength. I'm not looking for great speed to begin with...just something capable of being accurate at 10 meters

I have Theraband in red, green, blue, black, and gold, so I have lots of options. What I'm in need of is a starting point. I'd like to use either 3/8 steel or 7/16 steel, but I'm open to other suggestions.

Any and all help would be truly appreciated.

Todd

p.s. if you are qualified for that other kind of help that some say I need, let me know...but it warn you, others have tried, some several times....and now THEY need help :rofl: .


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

hi did you cheek torstens videos he uses tb blue and he has a video on dimensions etc. work`t for me very well

fast recovery with your shoulder

wait her it is :




cheers

oh and the other one :


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Leon, I have seen these and several others of Torsten. He is awesome. I'm not looking to get the top speeds that he is getting, I just want to start slow so I don't get into any bad habits that I can't change later. Besides being very smooth and accurate, Torsten is also very strong. I watched him pull some bands that looked very easy to pull, so I make some up to the dimensions he had on the video, and had a lot of trouble to pull them back...I never did get to full butterfly with them.

My weak shoulders are a combination of lack of exercise...it doesn't take much strength to deal blackjack...and a couple of soccer injuries. Playing keeper is a dangerous position when you don't have much help with defense.  .

Maybe I'll try just using 2 of the blue or maybe black bands....it couldn't hurt to try.

Thanks

Todd


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

My favorite was alway one inch strait cut single black for 3/8 steel.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

3/4 to 5/8in tapered doubled black isn't too bad. Cut to length you want. I'd start around 10-11inches if you're trying full butterfly. Maybe 11.5in I dunno how long your draw is.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

If you have them on hand, try 1745 tubes ... Start with singles, not doubled or half doubled ... just singles. Measure your draw length and cut the tubes to allow a 4.5 X stretch. That should be a pretty light pull. And start by shooting something pretty light ... maybe kidney beans or aluminum foil balls. When you are confident in your form, you can move up to steel ... and start shortening those bands.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Btoon, I'll try that black, but I might make it a touch longer to start with. I took a wild guess and cut some theraband green, 2 layers at 20mm x 15mm and have an active length of 11" (do you like the different measuring systems....and yes...I'm completely confused :screwy: :rofl: ).

I've tried a couple of very close shots into the catchbox to make sure it was not too tough of a pull and to see if I could get it on paper to start with.

Charles...I have some tubes, but I'm not exactly sure what I have right now. Almost everything is put away, getting ready for the graduation party. I have just enough stuff left out to play when my wife lets me take a break. I swear I just heard a whip crack .

Thanks guys. I'm trying some different styles for fun, but I'm hoping that it all comes together and I can really find that style that helps me be more accurate.

Todd


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I use double black 20mm x 10mm x 30mm for 3/8" steel. I have arthritis, so I'm not strong either.

I tried 2040 psuedo tubes, but the hand slap hurts too much. I also use double blue for 5/16" steel.

My general rule is 50% taper for easier pull. I also tried triple green, but it takes too long to make a band-set.

Never tried shooting 7/16 with butterfly. I think the pull would be too hard for me.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Mr. Green...thanks for the advice. I'll try the double black...it might be good for 7/16 as well. The double green 20mm x 15mm x 11 inches fires the 7/16 pretty well....I'm guessing the black will do it even better.

I'm trying to stay away from any triple bands...because of the time it take to make them and the extra cost of materials. I'm hoping to find a single band set up that is easy to pull and fires them in. It just means more experimenting and shooting...and fun!

Todd


----------

